# A form of crabgrass



## TurFMuncheR8 (Jun 22, 2021)

Just outside of Chicago. Yard is Kentucky bluegrass. I have this issue with random patches of this weed grass. I really can't find anywhere online that looks like the pictures attached. This some form of crabgrass? Trying to nail this down before I spray. The grass almost wants to lay down flat compared to the kbg. Thanks!


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Pictures 1 and 3 are to blurred to id the grass. But if you are interested in the grass that forms the inflorescences with spikelets in Picture 2, it's perennial ryegrass, PRG.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

If you are talking about the grass with the thicker blades, that looks like tall fescue clumps. Not really a weed, just different types of grass. No way to get rid of it other than roundup and start over.


----------



## TurFMuncheR8 (Jun 22, 2021)

Thanks all


----------



## TurFMuncheR8 (Jun 22, 2021)

I should have added that this crap seemed to pop up after using Pennington seed. My assumption is there was some weeds in that mix or foreign grass that wasn't listed on the bag


----------

